# Black powder newbie!!!



## sfalck (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a traditions 1851 confederate navy black powder pistol in .44 cal. Can I use the Pyrodex pellets? The tin I have says .44/45 cal. 30 grain volume equivalent. Manual says 12-15 grains of FFFg................

Thanks
Steve


----------

